# Mason Bee Harvesting



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

My male mason bees are going to start emerging real soon. I'm in zone 5a. Mine emerge at the same time my crab apples start and dandelions start to bloom, and that's going to happen within the next couple of weeks. If they're in your garage I wouldn't worry about it, if they're in the fridge that's something all together different. Refrigerating them is more for timing their emergence for a later pollinating event.


----------

